# Which JP was better?



## Lonewolf89 (Feb 19, 2002)

Which did you like better, JP 1, 2, or 3?


----------



## Chilly (Feb 26, 2002)

*hey*

one was THE best!


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

I voted for 1.
Didn't really enjoy the 2nd one, and I ain't seen the 3rd yet.

I here from some that the third is just as good (or even better) than the first.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 12, 2002)

*hey*

the 3rd one is gud if u wanna see cool dinosaur effects but as far as storyline goes.....its abrupt.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 12, 2002)

I like the third one!!


----------



## nic (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: hey*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *the 3rd one is gud if u wanna see cool dinosaur effects but as far as storyline goes.....its abrupt. *



Hmm, I'm more of a storyline/plot kinda girl rather than an sfx person.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Mar 16, 2002)

There's plot in the third one, a good plot too.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 18, 2002)

*hey*

3 so did not hav a plot! well ok sorta.........but i still say one was the best! lol
we all have our own opinions! lol
my brother LOVED 3!


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 5, 2002)

loved the 1st one -
hated the 2nd one -
indifferent about the 3rd one -

the 3rd one would have been better if it focused more on plot and less on flying dino's --- but - it had Sam Neil BIG plus!


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 21, 2002)

the 1st one deffinatly!!!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

the first one is the best because it has all the great characters together.  no one that they added in the later ones was THAT great, even though i really liked some of them.  i think the first one is the best.  parts of it still make me jump.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

One was the best. Two was like a copy of one, the T-Rexes attacking when it rained and there was storms and it was all dark and muddy...

Three was great, but I prefered the original
:flash:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

i did like the part in 2 where they kind of make fun of themselves by having all the japanese people


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 1, 2003)

*Original*

The original of most movies is the best.  Especially in this case.  This was such a new and different concept that by the second movie it wasn't as scary and thrilling.  But the third did get better.  I just watched my tape of the first one today (a rainy Saturday0.  It still really gets me.....every time.  I love it!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 8, 2003)

general rule of trilogies: 
1. best film
2. worst of the 3
3. better than 2, but still not as good the original


----------



## HeyLynny (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree Tokyogirl....except in the case of the original Star Wars Trilogy.  SW was great, ESB was even better and ROTJ was good. Just my opinion.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 7, 2003)

yes but i again cite the randy's comments in scream 2 -star wars was different because it was a planned trilogy, plus it was actually number 5 and not 2.  the only #2 that was better than the #1 was the godfather.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 9, 2003)

Jurassic Park


----------



## SilverCaladan (Aug 13, 2003)

well JP 1 was a classic and i still love to watch that movie over and over again.

but the only real thing JP 3 had going for it was all the surprises. that was about the only thing i liked about it, because it made my friend squeal loudly whenever something just popped up. and that jingle was just impractical... how are you supposed to hear a cell phone through a dinosaur's muscle and fat and bones? not to mention digestive juices... i mean don't you think that it would have ruined some of the parts of the phone in its stomach? lol, but whenever i hear that in real life i always fake scream that 'the dinosaur is coming for me!' and run away. 

but i liked JP 2 the best. A dinosaur went on a rampage in a city for goodness sakes! lol, tell me that that is not beyond cool. i also liked the whole protective T-Rex thing, it just had so much more depth to it that before. plus it made for a good reason to knock the trailers over the cliff.


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 15, 2003)

but the first one had so many great parts...

'where's the goat?'


----------



## Royal One (Oct 21, 2003)

The first one was the best.  I didn't care for the second one as much.  But I loved the third one.  It was more like the first one and seeing the dinosaurs more in their natural environment instead of the city was more to my liking, and it was more exciting than the second one.  I felt like the second movie was a not-so-great Godzilla movie.


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 22, 2003)

hmm but godzilla was a very fun movie series. Power Rangers ripped them off ^_^


----------



## captaincarter (Oct 22, 2003)

I like them all the smae actually, mabye one allittle more though


----------



## Royal One (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SilverCaladan _
> *hmm but godzilla was a very fun movie series. Power Rangers ripped them off ^_^ *



I didn't realize that.  I thought Power Rangers ripped off the Voltron cartoon, but yeah, I can see how PR ripped Godzilla off, too.  And I meant no disrespect for a classic good sci-fi film series like Godzilla.  Jurassic Park II was just a fair version of it to me.:flash:


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 23, 2003)

Hmmm... but that's what I think they were going for. At least at the end... at that part where you think the movie should be over but it ISNT


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 31, 2003)

i like movies like that.  just when everything seems to be wrapped up in too neat a bow, you find out there's more going on


----------



## Evolution (Dec 31, 2003)

The first one was fantastic, the second one was poor and the third one was good.  It's like they say:

*Original and best* 

Jurassic Park 1 rules the trilogy


----------



## SilverCaladan (Jan 4, 2004)

Really? I thought the third one was pathetic. I could almost predict exactly when something was going to turn up, and who was going to die and such. I was only off once...

I didn't like the cell phone idea... now whenever I hear that tone I always have to make fun of the movie and grab whomever's closest to me and say "The spinosaurus is coming for me!!"


----------



## Evolution (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh....I thought that the mobile phone idea was really funny, but perhaps that's just me tho.

I agree that you can pretty much guess what is going to happen in the third film and there is not much of a story, but it still provides plenty of action and moves along with a fast and enjoyable pace.  Anyway it's much better than the terrible second film.


----------



## SilverCaladan (Jan 8, 2004)

Why do you think the second one was so horrible? I liked how you thought it was supposed to end but IT DIDN'T. Thought it was better than the third though


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 20, 2004)

i like that one stuck with ian and kept with the whole 'bad dinosaurs' thing, and the next one had grant and still kept the 'dinosaurs are cool' thing


----------



## little smaug (Jan 20, 2004)

1 and 2 are both great, for different reasons. 3 had some good moments, but on the whole it was kinda forgettable (though Sam Neill coming back was a big plus ). If i had to choose one of the three, i think i'd go for the original, because its the only one i saw on the big screen!


----------

